# Link in signature



## makzihan

Hi,
Good day! Can I include any link in my signature? I want to include the following link with an anchor text in my forum: wood sheds for sale.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Here are the guidelines.  Please review them:

www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm


----------

